# South / West Self catering (on hotel grounds)



## Kramer (16 Jan 2014)

Anyone got any advice on self catering accommodation in South / West of Ireland for Summer 2014. 
I am looking for accommodation located in the grounds of a hotel where you could use the hotel facilites etc.
Thanks


----------



## ajapale (16 Jan 2014)

Will you have children with you?

Banna Beach Hotel in North Kerry is worth a look at.


----------



## Hans (17 Jan 2014)

Castle Oaks Hotel Castleconnell Co Limerick have holiday homes on its grounds. There are a few in Killarney one that comes to mind is Castlerosse Hotel.


----------



## Firefly (20 Jan 2014)

Kramer said:


> Anyone got any advice on self catering accommodation in South / West of Ireland for Summer 2014.
> I am looking for accommodation located in the grounds of a hotel where you could use the hotel facilites etc.
> Thanks



Colleague of mine has stayed here and few times and loves it :


----------



## Peanuts (20 Jan 2014)

I believe a number of hotels in Killarney including the Gleneagle have self catering apartments.


----------



## DerKaiser (20 Jan 2014)

Fota island.


----------



## amtc (21 Jan 2014)

I stayed in Doonbeg (Clare) for a wedding and loved it! 2 bedroom house ....


----------

